# Information on Monia and Victor



## LO_Blazers (Aug 12, 2004)

with regard to the Russian National team at the Efes Pilson Istanbul World Cup

Game 1 Victor 16, Monia didn't play because of insurance reasons, Kirilenko 23

Game 2 Monia 10, Victor 4, Kirilenko 27

Game 3 Monia 17, Victor 13, Kirilenko 13 - Monia was the high scorer for the Russian National Team

Game 4 Monia 14, Victor 9, Kirilenko 15

Game 5 Monia 14, Victor 15, Kirilenko 5, Victor was the high scorer

Hope you all might find this information helpful. Sorry i don't have more detailed information.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks for the information. Good too see Viktor and Monia doing well.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

thxs alot

without game recaps its difficult to say with certainty but hey it atleast looks and sounds like Monia will be quite alright

dont get me wrong...i never expect him to be anything special but when i heard that the blazer execs were less than excited about sergei that got me worried that he might never pan out and be a complete bust but these numbers suggest that he will "probably" be ok


----------



## LO_Blazers (Aug 12, 2004)

riehldeal said:


> thxs alot
> 
> without game recaps its difficult to say with certainty but hey it atleast looks and sounds like Monia will be quite alright
> 
> dont get me wrong...i never expect him to be anything special but when i heard that the blazer execs were less than excited about sergei that got me worried that he might never pan out and be a complete bust but these numbers suggest that he will "probably" be ok


It is a little difficult to get the game recaps, but if I can get a hold of them I will post it.

What is with the never expect him to be anything special. I mean come on, he's in the NBA, were not that is pretty special in it's own right, and I think it is a little to early to tell what he will or won't do in terms of being a special player.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

the execs werent the ones it was the csmn guys 

yeah if monia and viktor give us those numbers i will be very pleased, monia was a lottery projected player but his contact sucked so he fell to us so I have high hopes for him and viktor. 

did they win those games?


----------



## LO_Blazers (Aug 12, 2004)

They went 3 wins 2 loses and took the third place trophy. What was nice to see is that they were playing against some other NBA talent as well.

Michael Pietrus, Tony Parker, Mehmet Okur, and others as well.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

LO_Blazers said:


> They went 3 wins 2 loses and took the third place trophy. What was nice to see is that they were playing against some other NBA talent as well.
> 
> Michael Pietrus, Tony Parker, Mehmet Okur, and others as well.


Thats good too hear. I don't really think Monia will see a whole lot of PT this season, maybe once we clear the SF glut.


----------



## LO_Blazers (Aug 12, 2004)

That could be, but on the Russian National Team they were also playing him at the 2 guard position. That is why I would really be interested in getting a hold of how well he shot the ball percentages wise and was he shooting from beyond the arc.


----------



## Victory thru Synergy (Aug 21, 2005)

LO_Blazers said:


> That could be, but on the Russian National Team they were also playing him at the 2 guard position. That is why I would really be interested in getting a hold of how well he shot the ball percentages wise and was he shooting from beyond the arc.


Thanks for the news posts Lake. It is a welcome affirmation. Likewise, I would also be interested in seeing Monia's stats. If you should acquire them, please post. I'm looking forward to Monia having a good first year for the Blazers. 

:cheers:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah monia is a 2/3 while viktor is the 3/4

wonder how they would do together on the floor.

pg- jack 
sg- outlaw
SF- Monia
PF- Viktor
C- ha

thats a pretty exciting 2nd or 3rd line


----------



## Victory thru Synergy (Aug 21, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> yeah monia is a 2/3 while viktor is the 3/4
> 
> wonder how they would do together on the floor.
> 
> ...


I would like to see Monia at the 2 and Outlaw at the 3. With Ha hacker as the enforcer.
:cheers:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Monia is listed as a G and Victor as a G/F on the Russian team at this site:

http://www.eurobasket.com/tur/tur.asp?NewsNo=14

Scroll down a little and it has info about their last game and further down are links to past games. They do have some recaps but not much. It shows a video for Monia but you have to subscribe and that costs 24 cents a day.

When Monia led the team in scoring they defeated France led by Tony Parker:

http://www.basket.ru/index.aspx?site=1&top_menu=32&lang=en


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

LO_Blazers said:


> with regard to the Russian National team at the Efes Pilson Istanbul World Cup
> 
> Game 1 Victor 16, Monia didn't play because of insurance reasons, Kirilenko 23
> 
> ...


Monia averaged about 14 ppg, and AK averaged about 17. 

Not bad for a guy who some seem to think didn't play on his former team because he wasn't that good.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Seems me there are probably stats here, if you can read Russkie.

http://www.slamdunk.ru/tournaments/index.html?id=20
or
http://www.sport-express.ru/


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I am no linquist, but have always wanted to learn Russian. Heck I barely speak English 

but the Russian alphabet always looks cool....


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

its confusing sometimes if you took german at anytime cus you will want to pronouce the letters like in german at first.

as outlaw and monia they could switch to comfuse and exploit the other team

if viktor, outlaw and ha keep up the Kommardery that happened last year and had jack and monia to it that will be a scary for any other 2nd or 3rd line. Outlaw and Viktor being the leaders with Jack wearing down the other pg while Ha wears down the center like shaq does, ha does this pretty good for what Ive seen, Outlaw leaping out of the gym. Enegry and Hussle I think this squad will impress Nate.

here is a crazy line up:

pg- outlaw
sg- martell
sf- monia
pf- viktor
c- zbo


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> here is a crazy line up:
> 
> pg- outlaw
> sg- martell
> ...


Here I fixed it for you. Nate thinks Miles can play the one a little.
pg- Miles
sg- Martell
sf- Monia
pf- Outlaw
c- Viktor
6th man: Patterson
Can any team stand up to our all Small Forward lineup? :biggrin: 

I actually think this lineup would do alright against teams without dominate big men.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Anybody know if these games are going to be replayed on NBA TV? SOmetimes they carry foreign games during the off season.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Anybody know if these games are going to be replayed on NBA TV? SOmetimes they carry foreign games during the off season.


One of the links I posted, I think the first one, has a link to a page that has the satellite info for a big dish to tune into replays. Don't know if we can get it here or not.


----------

